# Why are you doing this?



## Koji (Jul 25, 2008)

You have all been asked this by someone while fursuiting... "why are you doing this?" or... also popular "What's this all about?"

My question is, how do you answer a question like that? I usually laugh and say "well it's fun" but other than that I really don't have a reason (or atleast one people would understand)


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 25, 2008)

One thing I noticed when I started wearing a tail was that people reacted to me differently. Physically, I am quite imposing, and it frightens people. But when I'm wearing a tail (and at times ears), people see me as harmless, and approachable. In other words, it makes me feel better about myself, because it changes people's reactions to me.

Also, I really dig the feel of a tail^^


----------



## Monak (Jul 25, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> One thing I noticed when I started wearing a tail was that people reacted to me differently. Physically, I am quite imposing, and it frightens people. But when I'm wearing a tail (and at times ears), people see me as harmless, and approachable. In other words, it makes me feel better about myself, because it changes people's reactions to me.
> 
> Also, I really dig the feel of a tail^^



Man maybe I should throw on some ears.  I scare the shit out of people.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 30, 2008)

well there are many reasons i like fur suiting because i don't feel bad about my self and i like to entertain people


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 30, 2008)

i try not to fursuit too randomly, i try to find an obvious excuse for me to be there

i have a costume of my dog to wear to dog evens like the howloween october fest and the local family fun dog show, people usually ask if i am a mascot for the rescue who runs the evnt but the fact i am dressed as a dog at a dog event keeps most questions at bay

same goes for when i wore my cat to a cat adoption event and my polar bear to the santa's breakfast at a local elementary school

even so my answer is along the lines of "i made this and i am sharing my art", "to make people and kids smile" and "its fun"


----------



## Houshou (Jul 30, 2008)

I was 'forced' to wear my first fursuit. And actually it wasn't a real Fursuit, it was more along the lines of a Mascot.

When I found out that the mascots gender was female, I was irate about the idea of wearing the damn thing. So, I did what I had to do. Grin and bear it. But then, while I was wearing the suit at the event...I noticed how everyone around me acted towards the Fursona I was acting as. And I couldn't help but grin, and realize how much fun it really was. Seeing how little kids faces would brighten up and smile when walked by. All the random hugs I got. Hell, even some of the adults wanted pictures with me in the suit.

When I look back on the days leading up to the event, I was completely against the idea. In fact I technically wasn't even in the fandom, yet. But when I think about the day I did wear the Suit...I can't help but think about all the smiles, and how much fun I had. It's based on that memory on why I am dedicated to getting my own Fursuit.

I live to make other people happy. I can feel it deep within my heart, that when I help someone to feel better, or cheer them up, I feel happy. Wearing a Fursuit I think will only help me do this. Yes ridicule from some who don't understand it is expected. But the ultimate feeling for me, is to see all the smiles and people having a good time. And I feel like most suiters would agree.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 30, 2008)

Houshou said:


> I was 'forced' to wear my first fursuit. And actually it wasn't a real Fursuit, it was more along the lines of a Mascot.
> 
> When I found out that the mascots gender was female, I was irate about the idea of wearing the damn thing. So, I did what I had to do. Grin and bear it. But then, while I was wearing the suit at the event...I noticed how everyone around me acted towards the Fursona I was acting as. And I couldn't help but grin, and realize how much fun it really was. Seeing how little kids faces would brighten up and smile when walked by. All the random hugs I got. Hell, even some of the adults wanted pictures with me in the suit.
> 
> ...


 Thats how i am at a job when I help people reguardless if I am working or not, it happen once a lady ask if I just sign in but I said I just sign out but I ask her what she needed and she needed help getting a can so i got a can for her it made me happy =D


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm...I think I wouldn't talk to the suit, but to the guy in the suit. And It's still retarded, sorry. I would wear a suit, yes, but only as joke (we have condom day, just to let you know of the pranks we pull at school). As for a tail, I think you would get more poked fun at more. I'll probrably start to wear a visor once i get my project off the ground, but probrably never a tail or ears.


----------



## conejo (Jul 31, 2008)

cause its fun!
and yes it is wearing art
art that creates smiles!!!

however when someone ask me i laugh (inside)
cause i dont talk in my fursuit unless i really have to.

we got this one lady who we think was drunk one time
she asked soooo many questions.
"whats this about whatre u promoting are u from WB disney pixar tv net...etc"

until she finally got it.... just for fun


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, smiles....then points and laughs.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Jul 31, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Yes, smiles....then points and laughs.


 
see, this is true, but if someone's really gonna go out of their way to outright ridicule someone for something like wearing a fursuit...it's like, those are the people you just walk away from. Anyone who's going to make it a point to fuck up my day just isn't worth my time.

I'm trying to get a fursuit for when I go to conventions, but I really want to work on a realistic one. The idea I have in my head would just be awesome if I could actually get it done IRL. Here's hoping I either save enough or happen to run into a big sack of cash within the next year, lol.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Aug 1, 2008)

At the most recent furry party at the Prancing Skiltaire (for those who know about it- if not check WikiFur  ), a couple of drunk neighbors started bugging us furs, and came up to me and my mate and asked about my tail, "Why you wearin' a tail, why's everyone got tails? Is this some kind of kinky thing?" And me and mate just looked at each other and all I could say is, "Why not? It's fun. Where's yours?"

They weren't sure what to say about that one.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Yes, smiles....then points and laughs.



Sounds like somebody is too insecure to express himself =3

Seriously, what's wrong with a few snickers? Unless you're still in highschool, nobody is going to beat you up. And come on, who looks sillier, a regular person with a cat tail, or a totally gothed out teenager with with her cosplaying anime narutard friend? =D People in general are weird, and they're not going to go out of their way to upset you unless there is something wrong with them. The only person that is going to upset you is yourself, because you'll embarrass youself and act like everyone is staring when nobody really gives a crap.


----------



## conejo (Aug 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Sounds like somebody is too insecure to express himself =3




lol true story: we were fursuiting and someone shouted "furries suck"
i turned and waved hello at them and then someone else said "apparently they dont care"

BURN mwahahhaha


----------

